

Inbox at news.yc.  Thoughts? - terpua

Cool to be able to contact fellow entrepreneurs and hackers.
======
jey
Just put your email address in your profile. I already have email, myspace
(which I ignore), and Facebook. I don't need yet another inbox.

I wouldn't object to a form on news.yc that would send a message via email
without revealing the recipient's email address, in case people don't want to
put their email address in their profile.

~~~
benhoyt
Or put your website in your profile and have your email or a contact page on
the website (if you'd rather keep track of where your email address goes and
take anti-spam measures).

Looking at my News.YC profile just now reminds me ... for websites in general,
should /profile be the same page as /user/MYSELF? Some sites (like News.YC)
have only the latter, or make them equivalent, but then you need to log out to
see what your profile looks like to others. Not that it really matters for
News.YC itself, because the profiles are pretty trivial.

(BTW, I sometimes use "Web Developer Toolbar, Disable Cookies" to pretend to
log myself out. Handy.)

------
ivankirigin
Other enhancements I've been thinking about...

Specific RSS feeds:

RSS feed of responses to your comments

RSS feed of leader stories (I think the existing one does this)

RSS feed of new stories

Is downmodding available? Sometimes I see it, but not other times.

Leading users shouldn't be based on lifetime, as some people have dropped off.
It should be something like mean karma/day over the last month. Both rankings
would be useful.

I don't think an inbox is needed. Perhaps just an open comment stream on each
users page, with the option of privacy. You then should be able to have an RSS
feed from your user page.

~~~
jey
" _Perhaps just an open comment stream on each users page_ "

That's an interesting suggestion.

~~~
euccastro
What would you use it for?

~~~
ivankirigin
to ask someone an open question and discuss their ideas/plans if they're open
about it.

------
brett
Did this come up after reading the "Kids say e-mail is, like, soooo dead"
article on the front page now?

~~~
LeeSky
lol @ brett

